# Slit in Caribes head



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi i just got a 13 inch Caribe off of Scamp today and their is a slit in his head my cam card broke and im going to get a new one pics later plz someone help me out here


----------



## RedRazor (Mar 8, 2007)

Is it vertical right in the middle between the eyes?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

yes redrazor it is can anyone







plz


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

plz i am pretty nervous right now i cant get pics u right now id just like some advice so i can calm down


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

injury requires proper water conditions and time to heal

chill

keep an eye out for infections or change in behavior as this could indicate a need for other treatment.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

coutl said:


> plz i am pretty nervous right now i cant get pics u right now id just like some advice so i can calm down


its just your Caribes camel toe...

not sure but when I kept pygos the fat ones had the toe and the skinny one's didn't.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

r u serious??


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

is it a slit in between the eyes?
its not an open wound is it?

does it look like this?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

omg it looks exactly like that


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

are u even sure its a wound?

If it open and u can see fless or what not treat it wiht salt or melafix. Itll be fine in a couple days, piranhas are amazing like that.

Post pics asap.

Decided to look at my p's and they all seem to have a 'slit' on thier forehead, not as profound as the 'slit' in the above picture but they have one.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

it its fairly common, but like I said I don't know if it due to genetics, obesity or something else.

I never did any thing about it and my pygo seemed to be healthy, tell I sold them because they wouldn't stop spawning.

hopefully someone else can shine some more light on this issue for you.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

what O6 C6 LS2 posted is what it looks like and no u cant c flesh


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

You posted up like it was an emergency requiring immediate medical advice and it was only an inquiry into to a physical feature of your fish????


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Pics will be up sometime it might be becuz the Caribe is a little obeist

I didnt know NONE of my other fish have ever had that and ive kept rbp rhombs mac and a sanchezi


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

coutl said:


> Pics will be up sometime it might be becuz the Caribe is a little obeist
> 
> I didnt know NONE of my toher fish have ever had that and ive kept rbp rhombs mac and a sanchezi


Understandable


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

coutl said:


> You posted up like it was an emergency requiring immediate medical advice and it was only an inquiry into to a physical feature of your fish????


Its not his fault, he juts wanted to find out what it is. All this shows is that he is concerned about his fish, and thats not a bad thing.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

welcome to the world of REAL big pygo's.....once you go fat...you'll never go back

Not too fat though....just healthy


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Heres a pic its weird when i first got him the slit was bigger maybe cuz stress of trip but now its not as big


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Looks fine to me

whats wrong wiht the eyes?

Not sure if its the pic but does the caribe have white stuff covering the eyes?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

no rocker he doesnt his eyes r perfect its just they stick out far but take a look at some of pics in pics forum his eyes r fine


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

That is called a Dorsum area......when your fish eats alot and is healthy....it store nutrients in the dorsum....creating a big buldgey head........the bigger the dorsum, the bigger and deeper your "slit" will be....no pun intended...lol...

I can notice a differance from day to day depending on what my fish have eaten recently.....like say they eat a TON for 3 days, like recently.....thier dorsums will be huge and very pronounced.......I haven't had the chance to get any food for them for 2 days now.....so I can litteraly see and tell that thier dorsum areas shrink when they go without food for a couple of days. They are still very young.....and those reserves will last much longer when they are adults.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

thanks for help Leasure


----------

